# San Diegan new to sailing and loving it!



## msterns1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi (or should I say "ahoy"?) out there, fellow members - just discovered this site while searching for some information and it looks pretty cool. 

So I joined a local San Diego sailing club a few months ago, getting my certification at the same time, and have been sailing every weekend since, sometimes twice in a week. If I didn't detest bumper stickers I would have the one "I'd rather be sailing". I am addicted to it! I no sooner get off the boat after an afternoon of sailing than I want to turn around and get right back on it!

I thought that by joining this club I'd be able to hook up with others to sail with. (Capri 22's are not set up for single-handed sailing - besides, the more the merrier, ey?). But not much luck there so far- email postings, etc. have only produced a few sailing partners. The rest of the time I've been filling in with hapless friends. Don't get me wrong - it's great fun for all of us. But I know I would progress faster if I could sail with experienced (transl.-more experience than I) sailors. So far I have been teaching others enough rudimentary skills (or as much as they wanted) to have a minimally able-bodied crew of one.

So I'm hoping to get immersed in the local (SoCal/San Diego) sailing community and make new sailing friends, male and female. I have a passion for sailing (if that wasn't already evident), good energy level, generally unflappable, affable and able  And if any guys are wondering, not too hard to look at.

So for starters, any locals out there up for a sail and helping me to fulfill my dream of sailing sometime soon?

Meg


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard Meg - You are on the wrong coast for me but if you ever make it to the right coast I'm always up for a sail - Have fun and enjoy

John N.


----------



## msterns1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi, John -
Hmmm - used to know a John N. in NYC - but I guess there are a lot of them.
Very nice of you to respond and make me feel welcome, especially considering I'm on the wrong coast(!). Closest I'd get to the "right coast" is flying into Newark en route to Berlin in Sept., then again over Thanksgiving with family.
How's your new baby? (the Cat) - Meg


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

The baby is doing well thankfully - We've had a few hellacious storms come through the past 10 days and we were fortunate to have skirted them for the most part - Went to the boat yesterday expecting to see some hail damage from a storm on monday but found it just passed south of where the boat is

John N.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Wecome to San Diego and Sailnet.


----------

